# Buck Brannaman V.S Pat Perellie?



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

I was wondering what everyones opinion in Buck Brannaman was? If you follow him and why. If you don't like him and why? What do you think of Buck VS Pat perrelie?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't "follow" Buck Brannaman, but out of all the guru trainers, he would be one I would. I like him alot - no gimmicks, no pretensions, no nonsense. He thinks he's good with horses (he IS) because he worked darn hard to be so. 

I am not a Parelli fan as I don't like the way they present their training methods, don't like their training methods (think there are "easier" ways to do things), don't like the marketing aspect either and have not been impressed with the results I see, although I know some people are quite happy with him. To each his own - if people are happy with Parelli more power to them. There is more than one way to skin a cat. 

Personally I've found more utility in in-person trainers. I have audited a few of the guru trainers clinics and demos which is even so much better than looking at DVDs. DVDs have their place (I use them alot for a resource), but they certainly cannot replace a live person watching and instructing you IMO.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Two different styles. Two different target audiences. Other than both working with horses, there is little similarity.


----------



## Hackamore (Mar 28, 2014)

Both actually learned from some of the same mentors but their goal is very different IMO. It depends on if you want to learn to be a horseman or if you just want entertainment. 

Brannaman has stayed true to the craft and is a no non-sense, get it done horseman. If your goal is learning horsemanship with the intent of making great saddle horses then he is someone to pay attention to. In my experience he is straight to the point and can be stern, but if you really want to learn then he is who I would recommend out of the two.

Parelli is very knowledgeable, but he has become more of a circus sideshow act with a goal of selling the naive public overpriced halters and pink carrot sticks. 

Again it depends on what you want to get out of it. 

Best of luck


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I never really understood the appeal of these trainers... /particularly/ the Parellis.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

No one method presented by a particular trainer will be ideal at all times. Most trainers will adapt their methods to a particular horse at a particular time. Learn what you can from any trainer. Various methods can be helpful in different situations with different horses. Overall, seek to find the most respectful method to influence the horse you are working with to do what you desire.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, the Parellis are a joke and nothing more. Pat may have been a decent horseman at one point, but that has been lost in the sideshow act that they run now. All I see when I watch them is stuff that is geared toward scamming money off folks who just don't know any better.

Like Kew, I don't follow any particular BNT (big name trainer), but if I did, it would be Buck. He trains horses with the goal of making them into handy and effective working horses, specifically ranch horses, which is what I ride/train.

Sure, there is nothing better for a novice owner/rider than hands-on instruction and that's one reason why I hate most of those DVD clinicians; they direct their stuff toward people who have no business trying to train their horse to do _anything_ without experienced help standing there watching.

However, for folks like me, who have the knowledge and ability to take what they see in a video and effectively utilize it without direct instruction telling us when to push and when to back off, then they can be a great tool.

Biggest problem with that is that most of the videos only cover things that we already know.....or in the case of the Parellis, stuff we already know to be _wrong_.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I would never condemn any trainer because something I learned a long time ago is that there is always something to be learned from each of them. There's always one more idea we can add to our bag of tricks. As the bag fills, it helps us deal with different animals, in this case, horses. With my very spooky horse, I tho't I'd exhausted every technique known to man until I looked in to liberty training and giving the horse a say was the big turnaround. Liberty work has greatly increased my knowledge and I'm so glad I didn't dismiss it.


----------



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

Is liberty training the stuff they shown on Heartland™? Ik a lot of stuff is fake on Heartland™ (or at least from what I know) I had to ask. There was a episode of 
Heartland™ where the main character was training her horse with basically no halter or anything and using whips as cues. Sorry I don't know much about liberty training but would love to find out more about it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

"Gallop to Freedom" by Magali Delgado and Frederic Pignon presents a good overview for their approach to liberty training. Pignon is probably best know for his work in freedom with several stallions at one during the performances of Cavalia.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Trusty, what liberty training does is build trust and a willingness to work with the handler. Liberty means, no halter or lead as you want the horse free of the mental connection it creates. Horses react to our body language so by working it at liberty we have to become very observant about what we do that elicits a particular response. If the horse doesn't react how we had in mind, then the body language has to be readjusted as there's no forcing the horse to do anything. The gal on Heartland is much older than the role she plays and has ridden for years.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

TXhorseman said:


> No one method presented by a particular trainer will be ideal at all times. Most trainers will adapt their methods to a particular horse at a particular time. Learn what you can from any trainer. Various methods can be helpful in different situations with different horses. Overall, seek to find the most respectful method to influence the horse you are working with to do what you desire.


I couldn't have said it better myself! Thanks for reading my mind here TX. :lol:


----------

